# Half-Laced Or Full Weave?



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

MJW said:


> Never had a leak since started doing it this way. The tar strip seals it. Some roofers don't like the look, but it looks better than a weave. IMO


Yeah it looked ok to me also which is why i was asking for info here in the forums,
i was/am unsure about trying it for the first time with out getting more longterm proof of it working.
So far i have not read nothing here or heard anything from any of my roofer friends here in my area that would suggest it won't work but i am still hesitant about it, but i am the type of person who takes change slowly so who knows i might give it a shot this year.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

We were very hesitant at first. It saves many man hours, and is a better leak-proof installation. IMO


----------



## ABN Homes (Jan 9, 2008)

i would llike to see some finished pics of that style. i cant really make out what going on. is that two valleys intersecting?


----------



## theroofinggod (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Slyfox (Dec 22, 2007)

theroofinggod said:


>


LOL,
Is that emotion showing you disagree?


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

I have never done a full weave. I don't like the look. The only time i have seen it here in NJ is when a homeowner has done their own roof. However My wifes home town of New Bedford Mass is a coastal town with four story multi family dwellings and every single one of them is a full weave.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

MJW said:


> We were very hesitant at first. It saves many man hours, and is a better leak-proof installation. IMO


This method I see done the least. Your right about being leak proof, with the "cheat" shingle the nails will stay a good distance from the center of the valley. Fast too I bet, little to no cutting needed?

This would be a good method in the Winter here in MN. If on a low pitched high up roof I'd try it but personally I don't care for the look from the ground.
Painted valley costs a lot more than rolled valley too. Gonna guess about 3-4 times the cost per foot. Of course with open valley factory painted is the only way to go.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

I have to say, I haven't seen a rolled valley tin since we last did a cheapo new house, and I threw it in the dumpster. You're not serious are you?

The valley may be a few bucks more, but materials are cheaper than labor.

I respect your opinion if you do not like the look. To each his own, but I don't think anyone can even see it.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

MJW said:


> I have to say, I haven't seen a rolled valley tin since we last did a cheapo new house, and I threw it in the dumpster. You're not serious are you?
> 
> The valley may be a few bucks more, but materials are cheaper than labor.
> 
> I respect your opinion if you do not like the look. To each his own, but I don't think anyone can even see it.


I can spot one from the ground. On laminate roofs the laminated sections running at an angle really sticks out.

Like I said it's the least used method. I've got supervisors who crawl up on the roof to bs with me from time to time. There fishing and hunting buddies but at work it's work talk. If they saw me with the valley you install they would demand it be torn out and replaced with roll valley.

Did the builder know you threw his materials in the dumpster? Did you pay for the painted open valley out of pocket then? This makes no sense to me and I call bs. All of my builders (what few build anymore) have all gone from open to closed valley. Either I convinced them to change or they demanded roll valley. On tear off homes valued from $200K to a million plus have yet to have a home owner complain about the closed valley method. As a matter of fact over half comment on how much better it looks than the open valley. From time to time I'll even have educated home owners that ask that their valley not be exposed. 

I usually get into the hail jobs after most of the storm chasers have come in and done their damage since I work off word of mouth which travels a lot slower than a salesman. I've yet to see a hail job done in the past two years that have had the "cheat" valley method used that you do. Trust me I look up at a lot of roofs driving around and on roof tops.

If you like it good for you, keep doing it, and have fun with it. Last time I read the MSA book it said to run laminates horizontaly only. Pretty sure than means across the roof and not at angles. If your installers have a hard time cutting a straight valley or cut too deep this method is great for them.

My installers all have 10-40 years experiance roofing only so they know how to make a roll valley look great and function even better.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

That's the problem. The coiled valley is the "old" way. It does work though. I don't consider my way a "cheat" method. It is updated. Some never change for the better. They just do what is taught to them and never change. No offense, but it's true. The reason you don't see it much is because it is still fairly new, and roofers are the worst to try and change anything they do.

When the shingles are applied in a weave method, they are not horizontal either. So that's non-relevant.

It's not tough to call the lumber yard and have them put painted valleys on the truck.

Was at the Certainteed advisory council meeting and they said it was fine and becoming more and more popular. I'm not sure a full weave is recommended with laminates.

Don't give in to the builders so much. After all they don't supply much work anymore, anyhow. Most builders are tennis shoe builders, so they only know what they have seen before. How can you show someone something if they don't care to learn. There is more knowledge about roofing in this post than most builders care to even think about.


----------

